# Help! Clutch problem



## tanglai69 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I hope someone can help me with this. I have not been using my 91' 240SX for 2.5 weeks. This morning I tried to start the car and found that the clutch's gone. I stepped on it and it went all the way to the bottom and wouldn't come back up. It's like there's no spring on it anymore. What happened and is it easy to fix?

Thanks,
tanglai69


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

*clutch*

all the fluid for the clutch might have leaked out witch means bad slave cylinder or a leak some wear check the fluid and fill then bleed ur clutch that should help your problem after you bleed it check for leaks.


----------



## tanglai69 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'll do that!


----------

